# Philippine Cubing Thread



## Rafael Paulino (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm a sub-24 Cuber in pasig and I was wondering if there are any other pinoy Cubers around here? If you are post a reply! I did see other threads but they're outdated. So if you are Filipino feel free to post anything here whether it be questions, introductions or trades. Happy cubing!


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 8, 2022)

Rafael Paulino said:


> I'm a sub-24 Cuber in pasig and I was wondering if there are any other pinoy Cubers around here? If you are post a reply! I did see other threads but they're outdated. So if you are Filipino feel free to post anything here whether it be questions, introductions or trades. Happy cubing!


ik this is a dead thread but im a cuber from Pasig also and i average 40-45 secs


----------

